# Beecham's Schubert 3,5,6: two options



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Quick piece of advice, please...















Is there any difference in sound quality between these two? Or is it purely a packaging thing?
I wondered if the GROC version was a remastering but I can't see anything to that effect.
Thank you!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If there was no difference sonically speaking and little or no difference in price then I would still go for the later re-issue as at least the packaging is more attractive with probably better notes.

However, the rear of the sleeve states that this recording was digitally re-mastered in 1999 (see below):


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Ah, yes. Well spotted and silly me. Thank you!


----------

